# Have you ever been in IN LOVE?



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm a sucker for love stories and romance so just pile them into this thread. I WANNA HEAR THEM ALL!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 26, 2015)

No. Never. Idk what love is.


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, maybe some day you might fall in love (you never know). Otherwise if you don't believe in love then that's fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, I have and I wish I weren't back then cause it ended really badly. We're still good friends so that's good though I suppose...


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes coz I am dumb and I hate my life


----------



## Nazgod (Aug 26, 2015)

Nope never been. I have a slight obsession with otome games though.


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

That's a decent love story, I hope you guys will last!

- - - Post Merge - - -

 It's always nice to end on good terms but I hope you're not too sad about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah.. thing is I fell pretty bad for them but I learned over time we are way too different at most things. Like I'm the let's get drunk and play Touhou fighting games, he's more the serious role-playing computer game type lol.

I can be serious but he is an endless.. umm.. not gonna say perv but he like to discuss that kinda things... a lot.


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> That's a decent love story, I hope you guys will last!



Do you wanna hear a tragic love story about me and hot uni boy I promise you will cry


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

yeah sure thing,  hope you aren't crying behing your computer screen while you typing tho, otherwise DONT DO IT <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

well, one day i hope you'll find someone who will wrestle you back girl <3


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> yeah sure thing,  hope you aren't crying behing your computer screen while you typing tho, otherwise DONT DO IT <3



Ok I won't i promise!!!

One day I was sitting in the university lecture theatre and I looked up and Christ all mighty I saw the perkiest booty I had ever seen in my life and then I looked up even further and saw rly hot boy and then I was like "fml I need to find out who u r" so I sat thru the lecture figuring out what to do and then not even thinking about class and then I was like "I will write him a note asking him if he wants to make out and put my number at the bottom" so I did and then he just randomly got up and left so I was like "fml" so then I got up too and followed him for like 10 min to his car trying to slip note into his bag but I couldn't and then we got to the road and he like went to his car and I was standing right behind him so I had to keep walking so I didn't look like a stalker and then I was like "Fml I missed my one chance"

But then Jesus was with me coz the next day I saw him again so i was like "ok I can do dis" so when we were all leaving lecture theatre I followed him and then was like "hi u dropped this!!!!!" And handed him not and then he was like "omg tysm"'and I was like ")))))))))" but then I heard him opening it so I was like "fml" so then I ran to the bathroom and cried for 10 mins.

And then like 478384 days passed and he never texted me so I cried some more but little did he know i have a PHD in stalking so I stalked him on fb even tho I didn't know his name??? Tbh I'm not even sure how I did it but then I messaged him and the lil **** said "sorry I am married and expecting my first child in 6 weeks I wish u luck on finding a life partner" and I was just like to myself "stfu I stalked u I know ur 21 and single"

And then I quit uni the end


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh that sucks so much! Falling inlove with strangers is a real hit and miss hey. Oh well since you uit uni he won't see you again but the downside is you won't see that perky booty AGAIN :'(


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes I have been in love and I'm currently in love with my boyfriend and he's the hottest thing in life and it's great love is the best thing ever I highly recommend it


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

How'd you meet?


----------



## Taj (Aug 26, 2015)

Considering I have a girlfriend... sure


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Considering I have a girlfriend... sure



I'm still surprised


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

i've fallen in love with your signature


----------



## Taj (Aug 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm still surprised



Well you europee ins are different than us americans


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> i've fallen in love with your signature



What? Neesters? Lol it's giving me motion sickness doe.


----------



## Taj (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> i've fallen in love with your signature



uh who's? I have a sig rotator


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Well you europee ins are different than us americans



Lol. No I'm just surprised that you could actually get a girlfriend OHHHHH
JK lol.


----------



## Taj (Aug 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lol. No I'm just surprised that you could actually get a girlfriend OHHHHH
> JK lol.



says the 14 year old girl that spends two thirds of her day on here


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

neester14 said:


> says the 14 year old girl that spends two thirds of her day on here



Don't judge me lol. It's the holidays, ima allowed to xD. Plus my nan and grandad place is terrible... But the good thing is nan just woke me up by bringing me cookies, lol.


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

No I was talking bout Slammint but I also like the Itachi in your sig rotater too!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> No I was talking bout Slammint but I also like the Itachi in your sig rotater too!



Thx <3.

Pffttt haha neester. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dans the best part of it right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realised the dinosaur has the same name as neester omfg


----------



## hedgimon (Aug 26, 2015)

Yup; still am x3

Met at school aged ~13? I didn't like him much to begin with as he came across as a bit cocky and he annoyed me. He eventually wormed his way into my good books and we started dating when I was 15 and he was 16 (same year at school but his birthday is January and mine is August). 
We're now 21, been together for five and a half years, and moved in together a few weeks ago. We survived three years of long-distance due to university, but every sacrifice has been worth it. 

I'll stop the soppiness now!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

I have, and I really wish I wasnt, bah. :c
Anyhoo, hellu fellow romantic!
I too am a sucker for a bit of light romance. xD


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

omg! That reminds me of this guy i met at the beginning of highschool, he was so cocky but we eventually started dating then we kinda broke off a year ago. We are still friends though. I love this so much though, people say your highschool sweethearts never last but it depends on how strong the relationship is. I hope he loves you just as much as you love him.


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

Tell me about it, if you want. I think i've been in love, i never acted on it but every time i see him my emotions are unreadable hahaha!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> Tell me about it, if you want. I think i've been in love, i never acted on it but every time i see him my emotions are unreadable hahaha!



Weeell, usually when I like someone all I do is start casual conversation and nothing else. I also feel like a statue most of the time due me trying to keep as straight a face as possible, ahaha.
I was a lot weirder about how I acted when I had a crush on someone when I was younger though. Those are some things I never wanna dig up... x~x


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 26, 2015)

Ugh yeah, no romantic tales to tell really as they all ended badly enough hahaha


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah me too, how i proclaimed love for someone when I was younger makes me cringe.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 26, 2015)

i asked her if she wanted to see something special

so i led her round the back of the school

and whipped out my shiny charizard


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> i asked her if she wanted to see something special
> 
> so i led her round the back of the school
> 
> and whipped out my shiny charizard



If this was back when you were younger, then you madam, are brilliant! xD


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2015)

sadly yes, it was a horrible experience and left weak, broken and suicidal


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> sadly yes, it was a horrible experience and left weak, broken and suicidal



For me,
Weak, broken, yes.
Suicidal, no.
A forced mentality that I should never seek love ever again, yes.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> sadly yes, it was a horrible experience and left weak, broken and suicidal



For me,
Weak, broken, yes.
Suicidal, no.
A forced mentality that I should never seek love ever again, yes.


----------



## himeki (Aug 26, 2015)

No, I dont get the point in it. Why waste your life?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> No, I dont get the point in it. Why waste your life?



It isn't necessarily a waste.
Heck, it could even be an extension depending on who it is.
Though, I'm one to talk.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 26, 2015)

itt: children who had a "bad" breakup and think the world is over, life sux and there is no such thing as happiness


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> No, I dont get the point in it. Why waste your life?



You'll understand when your older 


Ok sorry ignore me


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't fall in love doN'T DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamnothyper (Aug 26, 2015)

no, love is a lie kids.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been in love with cake since day 1. Does that count? xD


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2015)

I met my boy in highschool like 6 yrs ago


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 26, 2015)

haha get it??? arrow.. aro..


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2015)

lol no
usually when I start to have a crush on someone it means Im bored lmao


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe. I'm still not sure if I was in love or not. I don't really have much to compare it to and it was one sided on my end of course cause I was a beta *****


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> Don't fall in love doN'T DO IT!!!!!!!!



Good advice, at least from my current point in life.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes~ Since you want love stories I'll give you a brief one of mine ^-^


Spoiler: spoiler because not actually so brief



I was working as a media reporter for a small concert in my town, and was introduced/forced to do a short interview with [my now current boyfriend] by a mutual friend we shared. I had no idea who he was, just that he had done some professional music things and was friends with the artist whose concert we were at, which is why I was very reluctant to interview him (zero preparation!!). We did an awkward 5 minute interview, before the lights went down and he bolted to go to his seat, after which I felt bad because I kept him for too long. So after that, any chance I had to improve the reputation of me/the group I was representing, I took. That included following him on social media, SHOWING him, and asking if that was his account, and quickly lending him my pen when he was looking for his in his own bag. After the concert, I posted a "Nice meeting you!", and he politely responded, to which I said something dumb along the lines of "If you're ever in town again, let me know!" (meant as a -I'm a nice media person yay please like us and forgive me for the bad interview-).

The next morning I woke up to a friend request on Facebook, and he had messaged me again saying it was nice to meet me. For the next 4 hours we messaged each other constantly as he was on the bus going to his hometown. Fast forward a bit, I find out that my friend (who was also there as media and met him as well), was the one who requested to be friends with him - and I start to realize... "why did he only friend request me?". I enjoyed talking to him though, so it wasn't creepy or anything, just peculiar. The next month he arranged to come do a better interview with us, and also spent the day hanging out with just me. By this time I think I had developped some feelings for him, because of how much we talked online.

QUICK WRAP UP: SO FROM THEN ON he visited me approximately once every month, and we also revealed our mutual feelings for each other (he was the one who started it all though, ok) so now we're together  It's so funny looking back on the things he did though i.e. Once I was still up at 5AM and he was talking to me, so I asked if he normally sleeps this late and he said yes. But NOWW I know that he usually passes out right after midnight. We also had a Skype call from midnight until 10AM the next morning when we were still first getting to know each other ;w;

This summer we travelled together for a week, and he also flew 4 hours to my hometown to meet my family ^-^ ok the end idk how to end this so THE END LOL


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> Good advice, at least from my current point in life.



Ya, most likely won't have a chance in the future anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> Yes~ Since you want love stories I'll give you a brief one of mine ^-^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler because not actually so brief
> ...



Awh~ looks like you're more fortunate than others. c:


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh~ looks like you're more fortunate than others. c:



YA GOSH YOU MOPERS ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN IN LIFE OK (We're both in our 20s so this isn't coming from a teenager POV but also I'm not 30 so I don't know if this puts it in better perspective for you all), JUST LOOK AT MY STORY :c


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 26, 2015)

Yh lol 
I think I was too young tho cause it ended really badly ;_;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> YA GOSH YOU MOPERS ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN IN LIFE OK (We're both in our 20s so this isn't coming from a teenager POV but also I'm not 30 so I don't know if this puts it in better perspective for you all), JUST LOOK AT MY STORY :c



"Anything can happen in life"
Pardon me, I'm just a rather pessimistic person. ^^;


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> "Anything can happen in life"
> Pardon me, I'm just a rather pessimistic person. ^^;



-Looks at your signature- That is very good advice that I think you should follow ^-^ (It's ok though, I'm a very optimistic person so I know it's not as easy for other people, so I wish you luck >.< But you also don't need to keep sitting on this and make yourself sad! Love comes at unexpected times  )


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 26, 2015)

Possibly a bit too personal to share with a forum I've just joined, but whatevs:

When I was 11 I used to write terrible Pokemon fanfics, and when she was 9, she used to read it.
When I was 17 and she was 15, she messaged me over a forum and we became close friends, writing each other letters and talking way into the night.
When I was 19 and she was 17, she said she had feelings for me, and I her.
When I was 21 and she was 18, she decided to come to my country for university and we got together shortly thereafter.
We were together for three and a half wonderful years, and I was incredibly happy (I think she was too)... but it turns out we just weren't made for each other and, following a ton of sadness from both sides, it had to come to an end. Sometimes, just love isn't enough


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> -Looks at your signature- That is very good advice that I think you should follow ^-^ (It's ok though, I'm a very optimistic person so I know it's not as easy for other people, so I wish you luck >.< But you also don't need to keep sitting on this and make yourself sad! Love comes at unexpected times  )



Eh, I guess. All I'm really trying to do is kill time before school starts and my brain overworks itself.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 26, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Possibly a bit too personal to share with a forum I've just joined, but whatevs:
> 
> When I was 11 I used to write terrible Pokemon fanfics, and when she was 9, she used to read it.
> When I was 17 and she was 15, she messaged me over a forum and we became close friends, writing each other letters and talking way into the night.
> ...



That's unfortunate >.< I'm sorry it didn't turn out, you said your story so beautifully. But at the same time, if you guys were so intertwined before actually meeting face-to-face, who's to say there isn't someone else out there who is so much more connected to you? ^-^



Alby-Kun said:


> Eh, I guess. All I'm really trying to do is kill time before school starts and my brain overworks itself.


Go out and spend lots of time with other people around you!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> That's unfortunate >.< I'm sorry it didn't turn out, you said your story so beautifully. But at the same time, if you guys were so intertwined before actually meeting face-to-face, who's to say there isn't someone else out there who is so much more connected to you? ^-^
> 
> 
> Go out and spend lots of time with other people around you!



Problem with that is: Everyone I know is already done goofing off, now we're just sitting down trying to finish a stupid summer assignment. So... ya. xD


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 26, 2015)

yes with myself


----------



## sock (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, I'd rather not share my whole story, but I'm one of the lucky ones! I actually met my boyfriend two years ago on AC and we're still together.

Unfortunately, we live 4000 miles away. But we've met twice, and it's all good.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 26, 2015)

one time i was looking at a hot dude and i tripped up and my friend was like "were u looking at that hot guy" and i said "yeah"
he wasnt on grindr tho so it'd never happen



neester14 said:


> says the 14 year old girl that spends two thirds of her day on here



ow


----------



## Kekky (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, and it was great!

Until after about two years of being together when he left me suddenly and wouldn't tell me why. Found out a month later that he had been flirting with someone online who convinced him that I wasn't good enough. He kept trying to talk to me but I was over it.

Love is amazing though, with the right person of course.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes.

The moment I tasted that cheesecake, I knew what love truly was.


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 26, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> That's unfortunate >.< I'm sorry it didn't turn out, you said your story so beautifully. But at the same time, if you guys were so intertwined before actually meeting face-to-face, who's to say there isn't someone else out there who is so much more connected to you? ^-^



 Thanks so much. I'm still pretty raw from it and not ready to think about dating anyone new, but it helps to think there'll be someone else someday.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 26, 2015)

I thought that I was before, but looking back now I know that I wasn't really. I think I was just in love with the idea of being in love.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, definitely. I don't wanna share the story though, it makes me feel terrible ;-; But it was a failure, no doubt. That should be enough 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> Yes.
> 
> The moment I tasted that cheesecake, I knew what love truly was.



Chocolate cake is better sir


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

I am currently in love <3 It's a really long story so I rather not type it all out ahahaha! But I've been with my boyfriend for 3 years and we are currently living together <3 He surprised me by making a tbt account ahaha, he was sitting right next to me when it happened too and I didn't notice XD We've been going strong c: I'm really lucky to have him ; v ; He's so sweet and caring <3


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Chocolate cake is better sir



It's alright, but cheesecake is vastly superior.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 26, 2015)

"Hey, tell me if I'm crazy
But when you come around, round
It's kind of amazing
My head goes through clouds
Above the rain and I'm never coming down down
Now that you saved me, baby

That stupid party talked outside
Walked to your place stayed up 'til 5
You'd never think a random night could change your life

I know now I've never been in love before
I know now I've never been in love before you"

Okay sorry, just singing some Cobra Starship. Well I've never been in love but I was infatuated with a girl for quite awhile... But she went with someone else  whatever though cause there were others  that I also didn't end up with... Actually it was just one other... Lol. ... ... *sigh* haven't really liked anyone much but those 2 girls, I'm 18 though I got time. Unless I suddenly drop dead tomorrow


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 26, 2015)

Been in love with the guy who was my first kiss for about 3 years. We dated for about a year once upon a time, broke up because I was going through something that made me lash out at him unfairly (and I still regret it more than almost anything), tried dating other people for about a year and a half, and in the last month we confessed we never stopped having feelings... it's such a mess. But for some reason I can't get past him, I'm in love with him.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 26, 2015)

here is an insightful look at my love life


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> It's alright, but cheesecake is vastly superior.



Noooo its not, chocolate is bae


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Noooo its not, chocolate is bae



Nono, mash potatoes with beef, gravy, and barbeque sauce is bae.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nono, mash potatoes with beef, gravy, and barbeque sauce is bae.



No please stahp! I've been craving mashed potatoes all day! Minus the beef... And barbecue sauce. Gravy though... Maybe? Depends on my mood but I usually go without it.

Also saying chocolate or cheesecake is superior to the other? Are you guys that dense? They're superior... TOGETHER!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Xeno1000 said:


> No please stahp! I've been craving mashed potatoes all day! Minus the beef... And barbecue sauce. Gravy though... Maybe? Depends on my mood but I usually go without it.
> 
> Also saying chocolate or cheesecake is superior to the other? Are you guys that dense? They're superior... TOGETHER!



Main course: Mash potatoes and gravy.
Dessert: chocolate cheesecake with whip cream and strawberries.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Main course: Mash potatoes and gravy.
> Dessert: chocolate cheesecake with whip cream and strawberries.



Yes please. Any day any time... Actually I'm trying to watch what I eat and I'm working out so... Scratch that. I'll save that for the cheat days.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2015)

What is love?​


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2015)

You guts got it all wrong.. Chicken is master race.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Your brain has it wrong, love is dead.
So is Chivalry for the most part, as no one goes around being a knight anymore.


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, mostly with Anime characters, people on TV, and random hot people on the streets... ;__;


----------



## Hai (Aug 26, 2015)

I am in love with my boyfriend Linus :3
In about two months we'll have our 2 year anniversary. 

I met him at a friend's birthday party and a few months after because of my friend. I met him 3/4 times with others. 
My friend, Linus and two others wanted to go camping for the summer holidays and I joked about being left out and Linus suggested I could come too ^^
I didn't think he was being serious, but I actually went with them. 
The holiday was great. Linus and I got to know each other, went swimming and had a lot of fun. By the time we left and sat in the train, he started hugging me and laid his arm around my shoulder. 

We met often and chatted a lot after that and were "good friends that happened to cuddle and kiss each other on the cheek". Our friends and family kept annoying us and said we should just admit being together. Finally, on Halloween, we went with friends to the cinema and they started again with wanting to make us "admit it". Linus said something like "we could just be together to make them stop that." I agreed.  
We told our friends about being together and after we came home (he slept over at my house since he lives in another city) we asked each other if we were now "really really together" or just "together so they won't annoy us". We both said something like "I wouldn't mind being really really together" (very shyly and embarrassed). 

We are both very happy in our relationship and I love him very deeply 
Sorry for a long and cheesy text~


----------



## Buggy (Aug 26, 2015)

My first chocolate chip pancake~


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 26, 2015)

im in love with food


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

It would be a waste of life to be with someone who holds you back, but then again i kinda understand what you're saying. Every relationship has to come to an end or lead to marriage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's good to see a long distance relationship work. He sounds like a sweet guy aswell!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna have to disagree with you. But have you ever tried chocolate cheesecake?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chivalry is long gone. It's pathetic anyway, a woman can be her own hero.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> It would be a waste of life to be with someone who holds you back, but then again i kinda understand what you're saying. Every relationship has to come to an end or lead to marriage.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Actually, Chivalry had little to none when it came to women. It was more along the lines of how a knight would act and fight.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Actually, Chivalry had little to none when it came to women. It was more along the lines of how a knight would act and fight.



but theres nothing wrong with holding a door open for someone right?


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

That is true, Chivalry normally revolves around the characteristics of a knight. But you can also refer it to the typical damsel in distress situation in fairy tales and all that crap. How the knight saves the woman and especially because we are talking about relationships here i'm not wrong for thinking that lol. But you're right too, chivalry is defined by how a knight should act/battle.


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

nope i haven't. Don't think i will be for awhile, im still young (?) xD But yea the idea of chivalry was how a knight should act. They didn't have to be in charge of protecting their lady but more so everyone. They mainly would fight/live for their lady and lord. Yeesh im remembering all this from my history book .-. wanna hear about troubadours as well? hahha

There was this one cool event where the lord of his house had to go fight in a battle and the ladies of the house (including his wife) had to fend of intruders and stuff.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> but theres nothing wrong with holding a door open for someone right?



Baah, that's not chivalry, that's gentlemen's manners!
But yes, men should do that, even if the women don't give gratitude or if it is a man.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Baah, that's not chivalry, that's gentlemen's manners!
> But yes, men should do that, even if the women don't give gratitude or if it is a man.



i wasn't actually talking about just men but yeah i agree


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> nope i haven't. Don't think i will be for awhile, im still young (?) xD But yea the idea of chivalry was how a knight should act. They didn't have to be in charge of protecting their lady but more so everyone. They mainly would fight/live for their lady and lord. Yeesh im remembering all this from my history book .-. wanna hear about troubadours as well? hahha
> 
> There was this one cool event where the lord of his house had to go fight in a battle and the ladies of the house (including his wife) had to fend of intruders and stuff.



I LOVED anything medieval when I was a kid, especially knights~ x)
Yes, knights are meant to defend their heavenly and earthly lord as well as their lady or maiden or whatever.


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Baah, that's not chivalry, that's gentlemen's manners!
> But yes, men should do that, even if the women don't give gratitude or if it is a man.



lol i find that its manners in general xD doesnt have to apply to males only. Me and my friends would always do this and say stuff like "why thankyou good sir"


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahaha that's amazing! I wish I could learn stuff about that in history. Right now we are doing the holocaust, it's not that bad but i'm more interested in medieval/ancient history.


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> Hahaha that's amazing! I wish I could learn stuff about that in history. Right now we are doing the holocaust, it's not that bad but i'm more interested in medieval/ancient history.



its amazing at how i remembered that when i was so bored in the class xD Ah yea medieval/ancient history is pretty cool, but i guess any kind of history is great.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> its amazing at how i remembered that when i was so bored in the class xD Ah yea medieval/ancient history is pretty cool, but i guess any kind of history is great.



Eh, modern history bores me.
Usually with each year, the teachers rehash the same info and material with a few more things thrown into it.


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eh, modern history bores me.
> Usually with each year, the teachers rehash the same info and material with a few more things thrown into it.



lolol well same here but the more i read into it, i find myself wanting to know more. Hm I've gotten different history lessons each year, maybe thats why im ok with it xD (though politics is an area that i dont care about...)


----------



## Llust (Aug 26, 2015)

do anime characters count? :/
my rin okumura poster fell off the wall last week, it was a pretty dramatic moment


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

Soushi said:


> do anime characters count? :/
> my rin okumura poster fell off the wall, it was a pretty dramatic moment



noooooo poor rin ;u;


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2015)

no I am too young but I did have crushes all the time in fifth grade. they never liked me back and I gave up on liking boys


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> no I am too young but I did have crushes all the time in fifth grade. they never liked me back and I gave up on liking boys



haha same here, just wait till ur older xD it may change


----------



## Llust (Aug 26, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> no I am too young but I did have crushes all the time in fifth grade. they never liked me back and I gave up on liking boys



its only fifth grade..none of the "relationships" in elementary school even last tbh, so it doesnt mean you necessarily need to give up


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm in love right now with the most amazing girl.
Sometimes she doesn't think she's good enough for me and it breaks my heart to hear that - but I tell her otherwise and do my best to show her it because she means the world to me and I think I'd be lost if she were to vanish from my life.


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2015)

Soushi said:


> its only fifth grade..none of the "relationships" in elementary school even last tbh, so it doesnt mean you necessarily need to give up



lmao not really
idk why but at a point I got "jealous" because all of my "friends" had boyfriends.
I'm not jealous anymore but I necessarily won't start liking boys until a long time from now lol


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah and his ex frick'd him up so much he can't be in a relationship :')
and I'm so positive I remind him of his ex :')


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> lmao not really
> idk why but at a point I got "jealous" because all of my "friends" had boyfriends.
> I'm not jealous anymore but I necessarily won't start liking boys until a long time from now lol



I'll be honest, most boys are stupid until they're 11. And even then, they're still stupid.
I'm saying this from experience, mind you. xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 26, 2015)

Nope, Never. I guess I never let myself get emotionally attachted to anyone because I hate sharing my feelings and constantly putting my time into other people. Even if I did get really close to a guy  friend I somehow always end up freindzoning them because I don't want to mess what we have up, you know? To me, friends and family are more important to me than just one person who I consider my significant other. Idk, never really saw the point in it. I feel like everyone in highschool now acts like relationships are so hyped and I'm just like 'Can you spend one week alone and act independent for once?' Just the way I look at it, not sure why I'm so bitter about it, I've never been in a _bad_ relationship, but never a good one either. I'm not bothered if I have to spend the rest of life without someone else calling me special everyday. Just because I don't put all my love into one other person won't stop me from a lifetime of meeting and makeing freinds with a ton of other amazing people.


----------



## Llust (Aug 26, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> lmao not really
> idk why but at a point I got "jealous" because all of my "friends" had boyfriends.
> I'm not jealous anymore but I necessarily won't start liking boys until a long time from now lol



its not a requirement of being cool. what are 'couples' going to do when they're in middle school or grade school? hang out at lunch? talk before school? thats pretty much all they do unless their parents let them do whatever they want. i didnt even get a boyfriend until highschool, there are plenty of people who didnt have boyfriends then too so its not like you're really the only person


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 26, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> lmao not really
> idk why but at a point I got "jealous" because all of my "friends" had boyfriends.
> I'm not jealous anymore but I necessarily won't start liking boys until a long time from now lol



My first boyfriend was when I was 17... honestly how long have your friends' boyfriends lasted? Even a year? Have they been dating since third grade? @_@ Don't worry about it girl!


----------



## Llust (Aug 26, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> My first boyfriend was when I was 17... honestly how long have your friends' boyfriends lasted? Even a year? Have they been dating since third grade? @_@ Don't worry about it girl!



ah--im so glad im not the only person who didnt start dating until highschool haha. all my friends got their boyfriends/girlfriends in middle school like..how hot do i need to be? is it my legs? im sorry i forgot to shave


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 26, 2015)

Soushi said:


> ah--im so glad im not the only person who didnt start dating until highschool haha. all my friends got their boyfriends/girlfriends in middle school like..how hot do i need to be? is it my legs? im sorry i forgot to shave



LOL don't even worry about it, none of my friends' high school relationships even lasted a year! I know it's possible, but I think _after_ high school is when people really start thinking about their future and know what they want  It's also a lot better to be in a relationship when you know who you are and how you work, and same with the other person vs. when you havent even started developping yet XD


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been in love with my girlfriend since high school. Currently enrolling in college together and luckily we have a class together. *dramatic love music playing in the distance*


----------



## JCnator (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh man, I had plenty of instances of girl infatuation that could've possibly turned into a potential love relationship, yet my mind wasn't even ready for that. And most of the time, it was caused by the explicit and implicit restrictions that my schools and colleges are enforcing at me, especially when I don't quite have academic skills as some of my peers did, thus requiring me more effort to stay on par with many students. Also, my rather incomplete grasp of telling the signs of love isn't helping me at all, and I often didn't go out to see my friends.

The first one had me gotten in infatuation after I realized why she seems to be charming me. Not only she had good looks, but it's hard to deny you could quite easily socialize with her, so you won't end up being bored. I thought it was a good idea to often fervently glance at her with admiration. Unfortunately, I had no clue that why she was friendzoning me and continued to stalk her until I ended up realizing she had a boyfriend. And I was never told about that earlier, which could've saved me from grief. Man did it break my heart!

Then, the second girl was brewing some kind of relationship with me that I never expected to have to begin with. At first, we would frequently hang out with each other and all the jazz. Sure, she may be something of a mild variation of Shrinking Violet, but I eventually could readily trust her. A few people did say that she's quite a pretty one, considering she falls on the Raven Hair, Ivory Skin category. Later on, I temporarily gave her my agenda thanks to her curiosity, and I eventually found out she was dribbling something on it. What she wrote was effectively a simple cheesy love confession on me. I wondered if she was really serious or not, but I definitely felt even more respected. I'm just wasn't ready for a more serious love affair, since there's still a lot of uncertainty stemming from my not-so-distant future. Granted, she may not be the same level as I currently am, but I kinda want to meet her again someday. Haven't seen her for quite a while.


So yeah, those were my most notable friendships that could've turned into true love. If I ever stumble into a potential love relationship again, I'd be more likely to sustain that now that I've got even more freedom than before despite my somewhat limited budget. Thinking about that is definitely an exciting idea!


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

Soushi said:


> ah--im so glad im not the only person who didnt start dating until highschool haha. all my friends got their boyfriends/girlfriends in middle school like..how hot do i need to be? is it my legs? im sorry i forgot to shave



Lol I'm waiting for college... Dating in hs seems strange to me xD I probably won't get one until I'm like 19 or up :c
//sobs

It would be nice to have someone to just chill with. (Aka watch anime, eat, video games)


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 27, 2015)

when i was in high school, i had a crush on a girl that morphed into obsession. it got so bad i had to go to therapy to deal with it and my school moved my class schedule around so that i no longer had a class with her. that was 10 years ago an its been impossible for me to talk to a girl IRL since. 

so, yeah; forever alone.


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2015)

I was with my ex for 6 years, so I should think so!

There were a few people/relationships with feelings that I 'mistook' for love, though it was more just a 'crush' than anything when I look back at it (they were my earlier/younger relationships). I guess it's different for everybody but for me I just didn't know the difference at the time until I actually experienced what actual love felt like to me. 





Soushi said:


> ah--im so glad im not the only person who didnt start dating until highschool haha. all my friends got their boyfriends/girlfriends in middle school like..how hot do i need to be? is it my legs? im sorry i forgot to shave



I didn't start dating till I started collage (which is between age 16-17 here). I wasn't against it or anything, I just didn't really develop the interest until then. I was still more interested in video games and cartoons than dating and sexing.

Not that I could have "done it if I wanted to, I just didn't". I was a mess in highschool. Nobody would have dated me then even if I wanted to ; - ;


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah pretty much.​


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2015)

I fell in love at 13 and I've been with that person since~ im graduated now


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 27, 2015)

Wouldn't say love but really like for my best friend. To bad we're going to different schools so this was the last year we were classmates. I dunno if she knew I liked her or not so I never told her but I'll probably wonder a few years from now what would happen if I did tell her


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 27, 2015)

*This story is really long and I'm sorry... kind of.*


This is me and my husbands love story:

I was an atheist for a long time, but I found God my junior year in high school. I'm not going into details about that cause it would take 5ever, but it's important to know for the story's sake.
Anyways, my atheist friends and boyfriend at the time did not like that I was now a Christian. They all started saying I was stupid and talking about me behind my back, and basically I ended up losing all of my friends and my boyfriend of 4 years. Looking back on it, i'd say it's a good thing because honestly, why does it matter if I am a Christian if it makes me happy?

So needless to say, I didn't have any friends irl (and when I say no friends, I mean none. At all.), so I went to good ol' tumblr. I had a friend on there from IL, his name is Luke. I thought he was pretty cute, so I started flirting with him a little. I guess he wasn't interested, so he introduced me to Zach. Zach had apparently seen my picture on tumblr, and asked Luke who I was, and begged him to introduce us. Quoting Zach, "I saw you, and I was like...dang."

So I started talking to him, and he was pretty nice lookin if you ask me. We talked a lot. Found out we had plenty in common, plus he could make me laugh, which was good because I was going through a rough time. He was also a Christian, so that was a plus.

We started dating after a couple months of talking. It didn't last that long though, maybe 2 weeks. I guess it was just bad timing. He broke up with me on my birthday, which I will never let him live down, btw. I didn't care that much though, I kind of felt the same way at the time.

So, we kind of just stopped talking. For almost a year I think. A lot had happened. Everyone kept betraying me, boyfriends kept cheating on me, I was going insane. I didn't know who to talk to, so I just called Zach. He basically talked me out of cutting myself, and we became friends again. 

Fast forward a few months, another person had just left out of my life, and wouldn't you know it, the same thing happens to Zach at the same time. We both comforted each other, and we started liking each other again. We didn't know if it was because we had both just gotten out of relationships, though, so we didn't date. I was also about to go to a ministry school where they didn't allow dating the first year (don't ask me why, idk, it's just a rule). He told me he would wait for me, but I didn't believe him. Off I go to ministry school.

We skyped a lot from there. I tried to keep things just friends, but it was hard because I knew I loved him, I just wasn't allowed to yet. It felt like we were in a constant cycle of "not the right time". On Christmas break, I finally broke and told him I loved him, but we both knew we still couldn't be together. From there, it was a constant battle of waiting and waiting. It was only a few months, but it felt like years. I even wrote a really crappy love song just to vent.

Once it was finally time to graduate first year, good lord were all the guys turnin up the swag. Girls were getting flowers, letters, pizza deliveries, you name it. The "no bae til May" was ending. 
Throughout these last months, I kept asking Zach to come see me graduate. I had never met him irl before, but I wanted to so bad. I wanted to cuddle him and talk with him face to face. He kept saying he couldn't afford it, so I think I left it alone. 
Then about 2 weeks before graduation, he called me to tell me he was coming to visit. I didn't even know what to feel, I was just so excited and nervous. I could barely sleep. I stayed up imagining what it was going to be like.

When it came time to meet him, I told him to meet me at the park. I figured it was a public place in the middle of the day, plus I had pepper spray. (I am very cautious). When I saw him, I don't even remember what I was thinking, I just ran towards him and tackle-hugged him. Then we sat on the swings and just kept staring at each other saying "I can't believe this is happening!" an giggling like idiots. Yeah, it was kind of awkward, but we didn't even care. Later that night I held his hand for the first time, and I felt rebellious because I technically hadn't graduated yet, it was the next day. For shame.

So, I graduate, its a grand old time, and we go to the new spiderman movie. I was expecting him to ask me to be his girlfriend, but he didn't. Blah. The next day, we went to a science museum with some of my friends. They wanted to get to know him, and I just wanted to spend time with him. We spent all day out, and he stayed right by my side the whole time. At the end of the day, we decided to make a bonfire. I just wanted to be alone with him, honestly, since we were out with my friends all day. We cuddled and talked a lot, and I kept leaning in trying to get him to kiss me, but he wouldn't take the bait. I mean, come on, you cant come all this way and not kiss me, come on dude. The fire died down, and we didn't have any more wood. It was about 3 in the morning. I didn't want him to go home, so we stood up and cuddled (he had the blanket, and it wouldnt reach over my chair, so we had to stand). 
We were joking about something, and all of a sudden he looked at me and said, "Do you get the feeling that everything's about to change?"
"Well, things are always changing. Things have already changed, even." I said.
"Yeah, but today just..."
And then we kissed! Finally. And it was freaking amazing. I threw my arms around his neck, his lips were all soft, and every feeling I had was just being gushed out all at once. All of the time waiting, all of the pain, all of it was over. Passion is an understatement for that kiss. 
Then he asked me to be his girlfriend, and I guess the rest is history.
For a while it was long distance, which sucked, but it's worth the wait, and I think it even made us closer.

Now we are married, and I work at his dads church.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Because relevant videos are relevant:

https://youtu.be/CuDEP6eFkeA

https://youtu.be/mAuZD8aYF1c

https://youtu.be/y3DjQxHqc5o


Boom.  I win the thread 


As for me, nope I've never been in love and I'm 18 now.


----------



## Athera (Aug 27, 2015)

omg i am about to cry that's so sweet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sounds like you have had it pretty bad  well hey, im a girl you can talk to me if you want!

- - - Post Merge - - -

One of my closest guy friends has a crush on me but he's moving back to south africa next year. It's a hard decision to have a  relationship when you know that you are gonna have to part with them soon. I feel you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is amazing thankyou for sharing! You guys seem like a sweet couple and for someone to spend the little money the have to visit a girl he's never met IRL is a definite keeper. Good job! xx

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES hahaha! I was waiting for someone to do this, you definitely win!


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine's a good story, but it's a little sad, and has a semi happy ending. Learn from my story. 

Two years ago I was applying to be an intern at Walt Disney World. This is a program many people apply to and lots of people make friends on facebook before applications even open for the season. I wasn't an exception. I was in a group of about 10 people, and four of us were closer than the rest of the group, two guys and two girls. We'd all skype every night and play games and have fun until the early morning. When program applications opened we skyped at 7 AM my time and all pushed the button to submit together, it was great. We all finished our interviews and such and were waiting to hear. During that time, it came out late one night that the four of us had formed ourselves into perfect pairs, and we were going to make wonderful couples when we were all together at Disney. The two guys auditioned to be performers, they both did very well. My guy would call me every night on his way home from work, he was a firefighter. Things were going great. He was my very best friend and I loved him dearly. Decisions were made for Disney and I was the only one who got in.
 Then he started to get a little distant. One night I saw he was on facebook, so I messaged him asking what he was doing and he said he was looking for a date. This upset me a little, because even though we weren't near each other at the time, I thought we were an item. I asked him how he was going about this, and he said he was browsing facebook, with the intention of just messaging people and asking them out. Or more specifically asking him out. That was how he came out and dumped me all in one. I was devastated and never wanted to speak to him again. 
Three days later I got a text from him because he'd had a ceiling come down on top of him and was in the hospital. In retrospect, I'm not sure I believe this story. He apologized for any hurt he'd caused me and said life was too short to hold grudges. We went back to being good friends. I went on to Disney alone, and made lots of good friends, and even had another love interest in the end. But the first guy moved down a couple months later. Disney wouldn't hire him, and he had several odd jobs around property. I'd often go see him after I got off work, and then he'd take me home and make me buy him dinner, or groceries or whatever. He'd take me two blocks to the grocery store I'd get 4 bottles of pop and end up spending $100 dollars because of stuff he'd trick me into buying. He often told me I was bad at things I love, or tell me I needed to change my attitude or personality. He was a reckless driver, but would yell at me for holding on in the car. I usually had a bruise above my left knee from him slapping my leg in the car. 9/10 if I had a meal with him I payed for both, because I'm bad at saying "no". He slept on an air mattress in his apartment. One night it popped. He called me at midnight to see if I had tape. I did. I rode the bus to take it to him and when it didn't work, I ended up spending $50 on a new one, and instead of taking me home on the way back to his apartment (We literally had to pass mine) He made me go back to his to make sure the new one wasn't defective, and then made me take the bus (a 45 minute ride, a 10 minute drive) home at 4 AM when I had worked that day, and had work in the morning. He'd often take me on dates with him so that I could "approve of the guy" (Make me pay for him and his date) and then they'd hold hands and kiss with me in the backseat. But somehow we were still friends. I had $20 in my bank account by the time his birthday came in September, he did not get a gift, he gave me a keychain and some jellybeans for mine. His parents came to visit and they got very mad at him for the way he spoke to me. When they had gone out, and he and I were alone, he slapped me across the face in a fit of rage, something he now denies. After that we weren't friends, but I could only avoid him so much without him being suspicious. I was very scared of him.
 I made new friends, and tried to keep them apart. One of my coworkers, that he also remotely knew, hosted a christmas party, we played board games. My "friend" found out I was walking there and insisted on driving me because it "wasn't safe for me to walk that at night" It wasn't far, it was fine. He took me to the party where my friends and coworkers were. He battled with me constantly, challenging me on rules and embarrassing me. Then he declared we were leaving. I didn't want to. I went and hid in a back room where people were playing mario kart. My new good friend and coworker, Matt, saw me poke my head out and came over, hugged me, told me I was safe, and that he was gone. I hadn't told Matt about my other friend at all. He could just see it. Matt walked me home, and I told him the story. 
Matt became my best friend for the last couple of months I was there. When my other friend would stop by at work, he'd tell him I wasn't there, or on break. Matt is 15 years older than me and really became my big brother. We'd go to the parks, or the movies all the time. Matt also had a crazy cute friend who was my age. I'd had a crush on this guy for months and Matt just manipulated the situation to get me a date with him. I didn't even have to say anything, nor did I know what was going on. This guy was just driving us home, Matt made me sit in the front seat with this insanely handsome guy I'd never actually talked to. He asked me about my disney bucket list, if there were any restaurants or anything I really wanted to try but hadn't gotten to. It went totally over my head. I said I'd done really well for restaurants. I finally caught on and we had a date to see Big Hero 6. Things went well, but because we were about to go home, I don't think he wanted to get to attached, so he pretended to date another girl for the last couple of weeks. Sad, but that's how it happened. It was fun while it lasted. My old friend told me it was my fault. That I wasn't assertive enough. He'd also say things like "when he turns out to be gay, I'm gonna date him, because he's cute." 
In the end my friend helped me move out of my apartment, made me buy him one last meal, promised to say come say goodbye the next day and then never came. He was a really crappy human, and I genuinely hope none of you are in a situation like I was. I had to leave Florida to get away from him and cut him out. He's tried telling me he's changed, he hasn't, I don't think he ever will. I never want to see his face again, or hear another word. My other friends taught me how guys are supposed to treat me, and I love them for that. I'll find a keeper someday, I just probably haven't met him yet.


----------



## WynterFrost (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, with my current boyfriend :3 
Sounds sappy but I really can't imagine my life without him


----------



## Athera (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep, the first couple of relationships with guys are all trial and error but you learn from your mistakes/experiences and it helps you decide on the type of person you want to spend your life with. Also i'm 16 but 've learnt a lot during my short time on earth. I like to observe and learn from other peoples mistakes, it helps me avoid bad situations. I hope you do find someone, whether it's a boyfriend or just a stable relationship but also remember your first priority is yourself. I hope you don't feel awkward taking advice from me since i'm young.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> *This story is really long and I'm sorry... kind of.*
> 
> 
> This is me and my husbands love story:
> ...



Awwww, that's so beautiful :') Loved how Zach was there for you when you were pretty much being rejected by everyone you knew. You guys are made for each other ^^ Wish you luck in your life c:


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2015)

Soushi said:


> its not a requirement of being cool. what are 'couples' going to do when they're in middle school or grade school? hang out at lunch? talk before school? thats pretty much all they do unless their parents let them do whatever they want. i didnt even get a boyfriend until highschool, there are plenty of people who didnt have boyfriends then too so its not like you're really the only person



rlly? because those girls always kissed their boyfriends when the teacher wasn't looking.


----------



## Taj (Aug 27, 2015)

My story is cliche and will burn your eyes out so I'm not going to share it


----------



## Athera (Aug 27, 2015)

Well since I made this thread i think it's my time to share a short story. 

The first time I met him was in year 8, i liked his best friend so he had a reason to tease me. We fought with each other all the time, i was quite fragile and ditsy in year 8 so every insult he threw at me sent me into a emotional wreck (i'm way past this stage, trust me).

Anyway, months past and I lost interest in his best friend, since the feeling was not mutual. I stop talking to him but i never stopped fighting with his best friend. I realized whatever mean thing he said to me, he never meant. This was because one day I snapped at him for being so rude and arrogant and he apologized straight away and discontinued the rudeness towards me. We remained good friends until year 10, in fact we were quite close. He flirted with me but only discretely and we sat next to each other in 3 of our classes. I got to know him better during these months, he had a lot of feelings and strong opinions. He was also very easy on the eyes but his personality was unique for a guy who I once thought was arrogant and rude.

Then at he end of year 10 his friends and my friends hung out one night, walking the streets and hanging out at parks blah blah. I didn't really expect that he was the only person I would talk to that night but seeing him out of school changed my whole perception of him and this was when i developed feelings. After I got home I messaged him at 2 am and we talked the whole night, he told me he liked me and I lied and said I did not know where I stood with him. 

I took a couple of dates and kisses to finalize my feelings but a month later we were dating. We dated for 4-5 months up until April 2015. Then things got rocky, because we were both so stubborn we fought like crazy, dude i even made him cry! But we broke up mutually and thing are half awkward between us. I don't think it was love but i definitely was crazy about him. I sit behind him in geography and modern history, we talk but it's not the same. I miss when we used to sit next to each other in class before it turned to ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls tell me


----------



## radical6 (Aug 27, 2015)

i love my dog hes my best friend and he always cries when i leave. one time i was in the mental ward for a week and he was sooooo sad he kept crying by my door and wouldnt leave. i love him. when my brother was making a card he came by and stamped it with his paw ;_; i looooove him soooo much hes my best friend. best dog ever.

also when im sad he licks me and sleeps with me everynight. best dog ever


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, we were together for 4 years but it didn't work out. It was for the best, he wasn't right for me anyway.

I love my current boyfriend, but I'm not IN love with him yet, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Aug 27, 2015)

Well for the past 6 years I've been going on and off with various people. As in I would have a mad ass crush and then got let down by them. I can't say it was real love as I recovered decently. As for recently, 3 years ago I met a girl on FB, we shared many things in common but at the same time we hated alot of things of each other, opposites attract heh?  It was an on and off thing, love-hate and it really took a huge toll on me but I never wanted to let her go, something in me just wouldn't let me so I kept trying till one point, about 4 months ago, I decided it was enough and decided to put that side of our friendship aside, she still lingers in my mind and I cant look at other girls due to it. So yeah I guess i got it pretty bad for her? Haha but i'm fine now, and we're still good friends and we haven't fought since then so, i guess it was just a sickening kind of love.


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> *This story is really long and I'm sorry... kind of.*
> 
> 
> This is me and my husbands love story:
> ...




I teared up. That was so beautiful 
I am also a Christian and I totally understood the part about loosing friends. But aaahhh this story <3333


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes. I've been married for 20 years. I can't imagine life without him. He's my best friend.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 27, 2015)

There's this rlly cute guy in my class but he's like rlly straight and i'm like rlly gay so we could never work


----------



## Envy (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh, yes. So much. But it does not have a happy ending. I guess you can't say it's 100% over for sure, I still hold out some hope... But *points at user title below username* that's what I'm turning into now. lol


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone <3 
It took forever to write that whole thing. lol


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone <3
> It took forever to write that whole thing. lol



I loved it!! <3 So nice to read a happy love story here ^-^


----------



## Raffy (Aug 27, 2015)

HES MY BESTFRIEND, BEST OF ALL BESTFRIENDS.
DO YOU HAVE A BESTFRIEND TOO? 

yeah i'm in love with my villagers because they send me presents and love me and ask me to get fruits for them


----------



## dr4gonite (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Synyster D (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes. I may tell...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2015)

Synyster D said:


> Yes. I may tell...



True, I'm in love with you cutie xxx ^_^


----------



## Synyster D (Aug 27, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> True, I'm in love with you cutie xxx ^_^



Awwwww ssshhhh ^_^ I love you too Leah xxx


----------



## Bostostar (Aug 27, 2015)

Jeez, mine is a tragedy... at least the break up part. Back in December break in 8th grade my mom was all like “you guys have been dating so long that it is unhealthy, yaddayaddayadda. So, I brushed it off and then mom started talking to my therapist over it. But, me, not wanting to break up with (HER) would not listen to my mom over it, because I loved (HER). April rolls around and mom is all like, “You are going to break up with her, or be institutionalized”, and I was all like OH F***, so I faked breaking up with (HER), but my teacher figured out what we were up to and so she was all like “I can’t keep lying to your mother over this, ya know” and then I realized I had to or there were going to be problems. I broke up with her- sort of- I never actually got to finish the statement, she just looked at me and walked away fast. So, then I was worthy of spiteful revenge for the rest of the year, but I get it, so yeah.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Bostostar said:


> Jeez, mine is a tragedy... at least the break up part. Back in December break in 8th grade my mom was all like “you guys have been dating so long that it is unhealthy, yaddayaddayadda. So, I brushed it off and then mom started talking to my therapist over it. But, me, not wanting to break up with (HER) would not listen to my mom over it, because I loved (HER). April rolls around and mom is all like, “You are going to break up with her, or be institutionalized”, and I was all like OH F***, so I faked breaking up with (HER), but my teacher figured out what we were up to and so she was all like “I can’t keep lying to your mother over this, ya know” and then I realized I had to or there were going to be problems. I broke up with her- sort of- I never actually got to finish the statement, she just looked at me and walked away fast. So, then I was worthy of spiteful revenge for the rest of the year, but I get it, so yeah.



I don't see what's so unhealthy about a long relationship.
If anything, it'd be the opposite.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

Bostostar said:


> Jeez, mine is a tragedy... at least the break up part. Back in December break in 8th grade my mom was all like “you guys have been dating so long that it is unhealthy, yaddayaddayadda. So, I brushed it off and then mom started talking to my therapist over it. But, me, not wanting to break up with (HER) would not listen to my mom over it, because I loved (HER). April rolls around and mom is all like, “You are going to break up with her, or be institutionalized”, and I was all like OH F***, so I faked breaking up with (HER), but my teacher figured out what we were up to and so she was all like “I can’t keep lying to your mother over this, ya know” and then I realized I had to or there were going to be problems. I broke up with her- sort of- I never actually got to finish the statement, she just looked at me and walked away fast. So, then I was worthy of spiteful revenge for the rest of the year, but I get it, so yeah.



That's not tragic so much as it is outright abusive from your mother.


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm in love wit da coco.... but all seriousness. No I've never been in love.
I've had my share of bad relationships but being in love doesn't sound half bad :3


----------



## tui (Aug 27, 2015)

Last year I found out that me and a friend mutually loved eachother, just at the start of summer so we could get stuff planned to make it a good one. School ended, and a week later he died.

Still not over it, I guess he can't give me a reason to stop loving him now


----------



## celestialprince (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah, a few times!


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2015)

neester14 said:


> My story is cliche and will burn your eyes out so I'm not going to share it



I wanna hear it! I love cliches *_*


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a story to tell, but it's probably a bit too dark to share here, so if anyone wants to hear it, let me know privately.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 27, 2015)

Once. Didn't go so well.


----------



## boujee (Aug 27, 2015)

MMM
No 
I founded people cute but not in love


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, but then I realized they was looking at the person next to me


----------



## naelyn (Aug 27, 2015)

I love my cat. Only love I need.


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, actually. I have.

I was friends with this girl for a while, and it wasn't really anything more than that.

But, over time we slowly became closer and I realized that I was falling for her. So, I decided to spring for it; and I told her how I really felt about her. Turns out... she felt the same way!

We spent some really good times together. Even once we were considered an "official item", I still got nervous around her. She was perfect. It wasn't even anything specific about her that I liked. It was just... her.

We were together for a good few years, until we both realized that after High School it would be difficult for us to stay in contact. So, we mutually decided to split.

To be honest I was crushed, and even though it's been a few months, I still haven't even begun to get over it. We still talk every now an then about family and what we're up to that week; and it honestly just makes things harder. Still though, I don't think I'll ever truly forget about what we had... and I really don't to.

I'll never forget that girl. She made me the happiest I've ever been, and the saddest.... but I wouldn't trade the good times for anything on this Earth.

I'll never forget the way she laughed, the way she smiled, and the way she could always make me feel good about myself; even when I didn't want to.

And her name was...



Spoiler



*Your mom.*


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't even know I try.


----------



## Bostostar (Aug 27, 2015)

Brad said:


> Yeah, actually. I have.
> 
> I was friends with this girl for a while, and it wasn't really anything more than that.
> 
> ...



well then, that was quite the story, you really got me with that spoiler though.


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

Brad said:


> Yeah, actually. I have.
> 
> I was friends with this girl for a while, and it wasn't really anything more than that.
> 
> ...



i actually clicked the spoiler first so it ruined it for me :c


----------



## Llust (Aug 28, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> rlly? because those girls always kissed their boyfriends when the teacher wasn't looking.



._. then they'll grow up to be prostitutes with no life, simple. ive never seen anyone stupid enough to want to do that in the middle of class, but you really shouldnt be looking at things and think you need to do it too. i dont even know what the fact that kissing without being caught proves


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

Soushi said:


> ._. then they'll grow up to be prostitutes with no life, simple. ive never seen anyone stupid enough to want to do that in the middle of class, but you really shouldnt be looking at things and think you need to do it too. i dont even know what the fact that kissing without being caught proves



lol no theyre not gonna be prostitutes for kissing someone during class. please stop


----------



## Llust (Aug 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> lol no theyre not gonna be prostitutes for kissing someone during class. please stop



i was exaggerating on that part e.o


----------



## biker (Aug 28, 2015)

Uhum, i'm a very "easy" person when it comes to fall in love, meaning that if you're lovely, patient and share a similar taste, is mature enough and such, the chances of me falling in love are high xD
But right now I'm almost commited  so my heart already has someone.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 28, 2015)

no im aromantic lol but a guy liked me in like 2nd grade (i was female presenting then so) and i really liked him as a friend because we used to play super smash together n stuff????? and i didn't get what love or a relationship like that really was so my friends  pressured me into saying yes which i deeply regret.... this is really embarrassing but i avoided him for like 2 years and then told him that i nevr liked him... i hadn't told him because i was so embarrassed and anxious about it lol i'm so rude ;;


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 28, 2015)

several times, and several times I've ended it or had it ended with someone, I often have crushes lately though don't know if I'll be around much longer lifespan wise to actually be in love again x.x


----------



## samsquared (Aug 28, 2015)

Brad said:


> Yeah, actually. I have.
> 
> I was friends with this girl for a while, and it wasn't really anything more than that.
> 
> ...



Oh, you know, I think I fell for this girl, too, but as I recall her name was


Spoiler



*JOHN CENA*


----------



## Synyster D (Aug 28, 2015)

STOP WITH THE LOVE STUFF IF YOU WANT LOVE GO OUTSIDE AND GET AL LOVER, JUST DO IT, NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE, YESTERDAY YOU SAID TOMORROW SO JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Brad said:


> Yeah, actually. I have.
> 
> I was friends with this girl for a while, and it wasn't really anything more than that.
> 
> ...



When I was reading that story I was like Awwww that's so beautiful, sucks they had to split and when I read the spoiler, I was like **** you. 

m8


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 28, 2015)

I think I was genuinely in love maybe once, but it didn't turn out very well. Other than that, nah.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah, many times and in return, I do get hurt a lot too. Also, I tend to move on faster than normal if I say "Okay, I had enough" probably because of my experiences like here I go again being in the same situation as the previous one. I apply the same solution when it comes to how I cope up with things and it usually works. After a while, I feel ready to be in love again xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Yep!
Got the heart broken sometimes T - T


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2015)

Nah. I don't know why. I guess I haven't met anyone that interests me yet.


----------

